# Skink ID



## Sawowie (Mar 25, 2014)

Found this little guy in my garden today while cleaning up, and I'm just curious as to what he is. 
Located in Armidale NSW


----------



## baker (Mar 25, 2014)

Three toed skink Saiphos equalis.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 25, 2014)

HI Sawowie,

As Cameron states it is a Three-Toed Skink (Saiphos equalis). Obvious by the three toes on all feet and the yellow belly. I live in Inverell and can assure you they are very common in the Armidale area. Their dorsal (body) colour can vary considerably but what you have there is pretty consistent with those found in the New England area of NSW. They're a burrowing skink that often turn up under rocks, logs and debris in wet and dry sclerophyll forests and rainforests as well as in gardens and compost heaps about the home.

If you haven't noticed it yet, the one in your photo has a regenerated tail from around half way along. Pretty common for these guys to be found with a regenerated tail. You can easily tell where it has regenerated by the discolouration.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Sawowie (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Guys.
and George, it was the colouring on top that was confusing me when I googled it then, I found a few more in amongst the wood pile. Guess I've never really had the opportunity to see them up here before with only now having a garden.
And as for the tail I totally missed that when I was taking the photos and holding it, but its so obvious looking at it now.
I love skinks, amazing little cratures.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey guys that's actually Hemiergis talbingoensis (previously Hemiergis decresiensis talbingoensis). 

The pattern of the belly colour in these is different than that in Saiphos as well as the head shape and stronger dorsal lines.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 27, 2014)

I agree with Stephen. I reckon that it's an Eastern Three-toed Earless Skink. _
Hemiergis talbingoensis davisi_ ​to be precise, based on the locality. 

The main reason being that the flanks are grey-brown in this specimen, whereas in _Saiphos equalis _the sides of the face, neck, body and tail are dark brown to black, which contrasts sharply with the paler dorsal surface. If anything, the flanks are paler than the dorsal colouration on this animal.


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah guys, you are correct. It is _Hemiergis talbingoensis. _I should have referred to Coggers before posting. Both are very common through the ranges and to tell the truth I didn't even consider Hemiergis when I first saw the pic. My bad...sorry.

George.


----------

